# Maglites



## candleflana

Anyone using Maglites anymore? I have a couple in the car for emergency purposes, but not sure of the draw rate on the batteries vs perhaps having a Lenslight or other higher-end flashlight on standby.


----------



## broadgage

Maglights have their merits, they are relatively cheap, very durable and easily understood by any stranger to whom you might lend it.
Flashlights kept in a vehicle are often vulnerable to theft, not good to risk your best and newest lights.

The old maglights have NO parasitic power draw or standby losses, unlike some more modern flashlights with electronic switches.

Alkaline batteries kept in a vehicle should be replaced regularly and long before the expiry date to reduce the risk of leakage. If you have 2 similar flashlights in the vehicle I would keep one with batteries in it, ready for instant use. Keep the other in the back with at least 2 sets of batteries packed separately.


----------



## yellow

.
the typical incan maglight usually has a draw of 0.8 A ... 

PS: dunno what everyone is doing with their "car lights" that they need to be that ugly big and heavy.
for me a "car light" is 1*CR123, like 4sevens Atom and such
(because that light usually sees no use at all - over many years)
:thinking:


----------



## Str8stroke

Yes I have and use several Mags. They are in various states. Some stock for nostalgic reasons, some lightly tweaked, some highly modified, some shortened, some lengthened, some running on AA's, some running on, 26650's, some on D's, some on 14500's, some on C's, some are converted to lasers, some XML's, some triple Nichia 219B's, the list goes on. 
I love maglites. 

I guess it sorta depends on what his "Emergency" purposes are. lol 

I keep a mag in each of my vehicles. But, they are tweaked with Malkoff drop ins. Solid & bullet proof, look like normal everyday lights. Less likely to draw attention and be stolen. Then I also keep some SolarForce L2 style lights with various drop ins. I usually have a 5 mode drop in in my car lights. That way I have a mode for any situation. Then I have about 6 laptop pulls 18650's. So far in several years, I have never run out of light.


----------



## magellan

I have a lot of rare versions and colors that are shelf queens. But occasionally I turn on this light just for fun. It's a modded 2D 3x3 emitter with a tail cap switch. It's actually neutral gray but looks darker in the photo. IIRC it puts out about 3300 lumens:


----------



## magellan

broadgage said:


> Maglights have their merits, they are relatively cheap, very durable and easily understood by any stranger to whom you might lend it.
> Flashlights kept in a vehicle are often vulnerable to theft, not good to risk your best and newest lights.
> 
> The old maglights have NO parasitic power draw or standby losses, unlike some more modern flashlights with electronic switches.
> 
> Alkaline batteries kept in a vehicle should be replaced regularly and long before the expiry date to reduce the risk of leakage. If you have 2 similar flashlights in the vehicle I would keep one with batteries in it, ready for instant use. Keep the other in the back with at least 2 sets of batteries packed separately.



That's great advice especially for alkalines. I finally switched almost completely to LSD rechargeables after having a leak for probably the fifth time in several years.


----------



## bigchelis

I have and use only Maglites.

My 4D and 6D Maglites are incandescent because new IMR 26650's technology allows us the ability to use them to power 150~250 Watt G6.35 bulbs with ease. (fire starting)

My Tripple MTG2 with over 5000 real OTF lumen 2D Maglite is also used and I can actually lend it to family and friends since its relatively safe vs. a Hotwire.


I use 2xAA and 3AA MiniMaglites for my EDC as well.


----------



## more_vampires

magellan said:


>



Beautiful, sir! Love it.

I busted out my incan stock magcharger last night to do some throw comparisons. It's still fairly competitive against a lot of budget lights when at tightest focus, believe it or not.

It beat the "1000 lumen" Utilitech Dx3 I picked up at Lowes, but to be fair the tightest focus on the Utilitech was much wider so lower lux at distance overall.


----------



## Lord Flashlight

I was in Halfords today and almost bought AA minimag incan. Mainly for nostalgia, but is there any benefit in owning an Incan maglite. Or buying one new? I like the fact they still a bit shorter in length than the minimag LED models.

It flashed through my mind that I could buy the mod kit and have 30 lumen old body mini-mag. Is that crazy though?


----------



## light-modder

Not at all crazy. I like the AA minimags myself. With the right size drill bit it's not too difficult to modify it and use a DIY P60 dropin without the reflector. Makes a pretty awesome little set up.


----------



## more_vampires

Lord Flashlight said:


> I was in Halfords today and almost bought AA minimag incan. Mainly for nostalgia, but is there any benefit in owning an Incan maglite. Or buying one new? I like the fact they still a bit shorter in length than the minimag LED models.


I founds AA incan minimags on sale for $7. I bought five with the intention of modding them on the lathe. Haven't gotten around to it yet, but I will one day.

I envision a 14500 single cell shorty XPL HI triple minimag in my future.


----------



## Lord Flashlight

Hmm yes, thanks for the advice. Maybe I will consider it.


----------



## Monocrom

candleflana said:


> Anyone using Maglites anymore? I have a couple in the car for emergency purposes, but not sure of the draw rate on the batteries vs perhaps having a Lenslight or other higher-end flashlight on standby.



Used a current 272 lumen-rated black 2AA Mini-Mag model at the last client's site I worked at. (Before being unceremoniously dismissed for NOT treating a young drunken female resident like a piece of trash.) At the current site though, I need a light geared for extreme throw. So I use a 2AA Enercell model on the throw setting. Works great. 

But would love a 5D or 5C cell Maglite with an LED option geared towards throw.


----------



## Timothybil

Niteize and Terralux both make some reasonable LED dropins for Maglites, as well as the always superb Malkoff Devices ones. Relatively cheap way to turn that old incan Mag into a more modern one. When talking about the AA and AAA Maglites, I definitely prefer the older incan style over the newer and clunkier LED versions.


----------



## bykfixer

I preffered the slightly shorter length of the mini mag incan over the LED one, so I put in a TerraLux kit and now have the option of the best of both worlds, dull candle looking light for night pix or sunshine bright.


----------



## Boko

The Maglite Solitaire incan is the supreme light for the nocturnal bathroom visit. It's dim, so as not to wake the Missus, silent, ditto and gives a cosy warm glow which encourages further sleep when you get back. These things become more important as you get older.


----------



## Monocrom

Boko said:


> The Maglite Solitaire incan is the supreme light for the nocturnal bathroom visit. It's dim, so as not to wake the Missus, silent, ditto and gives a cosy warm glow which encourages further sleep when you get back. These things become more important as you get older.



Get a Photon Freedom. Kicks the Solitare's butt but in much smaller package, and it's LED.


----------



## bykfixer

Boko said:


> The Maglite Solitaire incan is the supreme light for the nocturnal bathroom visit. It's dim, so as not to wake the Missus, silent, ditto and gives a cosy warm glow which encourages further sleep when you get back. These things become more important as you get older.



These things *definitely* matter as we age.


----------



## bykfixer

Bought me a mini-mag 2 aa incan today. 
$8 at wally world. Came with 2 spare bulbs. 

No upgrades planned....well except a wrist lanyard.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv

candleflana said:


> Anyone using Maglites anymore? I have a couple in the car for emergency purposes, but not sure of the draw rate on the batteries vs perhaps having a Lenslight or other higher-end flashlight on standby.



A black 2D with 2x DX 25500 and 6D Xenon bulb and red lens in anti-roll 'thingy' is behind my pillow. The light is ideal to preserve night vision yet see everything indoors.

2 meters away is the main stash, with;

Copper 2D with 2x18650, P7 and 4-mode driver from CPF'er "Der Wichtel"
Silver 3D with 3xP7 and 9 Eneloops
Black 3D with WA1185 and 9 Eneloops (battery holders exchangeable with the light above)
Green 3D with P7 and DD on 3x NiMH Accupower Evolution D cells

However, 95% of the daily use is a Fenix L1T v2 with 1x IMR 14500 since that's EDC on my belt.

The Mag85 is used to kill mosquito's w/o getting their bodyparts squashed.


----------



## yellow

> ideal to preserve night vision


which is wrong ...


----------



## maglite mike

Monocrom said:


> Get a Photon Freedom. Kicks the Solitare's butt but in much smaller package, and it's LED.


 or you can get a maglite solitaire led for 9.99. 35 lumen is more then adequate


----------



## bykfixer

^^ the LED solitaire puts out an amazing amount of light. 
I bought a few in alluminum color for easy spot in darkness.

But I have the urge to sharpie over the lens with an orange marker, or perhaps tan...'cause I sure do like that candle colored glow of the incan.


----------



## WarRaven

I'm wondering, can the LED in the solitaire be dedomed?


----------



## Monocrom

maglite mike said:


> or you can get a maglite solitaire led for 9.99. 35 lumen is more then adequate



Too bright for night time visits to the bathroom.


----------



## maglite mike

I use my maglite xl200 on dim mode for bathroom runs, the solitaire led goes on the keychain


----------



## lumen aeternum

I'd like to see a sub-forum devoted to Maglite mods. People mention all sorts of interesting sounding mods but never enough details.


----------



## bykfixer

lumen aeternum said:


> I'd like to see a sub-forum devoted to Maglite mods. People mention all sorts of interesting sounding mods but never enough details.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?17-Homemade-and-Modified-Flashlights-Discussion

Here ya go.


----------



## vestureofblood

I still love maglites. The colors, the style the durability. Just not the output. All they need is a little help really.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...aglites-lt-lt-lt-Cree-XM-L2-XHP-50-and-XHP-70!

Here is an easy fix.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ an old fav pewter and a new black one.

The old pewter one had a TerraLUX but it was swapped to the black one.
It now has a Nite Ize. 




^^ Nite Ize beam aint bad.
Now my old pewter one has similar output with much better battery life. If I wanna go warm for a little while, just pull a bulb from the tail cap and stash the LED nearby. 




^^ TerraLUX is much brighter.

But to get it throwing...



^^ ya gotta put up with this...



^^ for this.

Incan are $7.99 every day at sprawl mart. They come with a spare bulb in the tail cap and two in a package. 4 bulbs total. And batteries? Not bad imo.


----------



## HorizontalHunter

I still use my Mini Mag as a reading light in bed. It is perfect for that.

bob


----------



## bykfixer

My first D size blue mag.




Bought it for $20 to use as a bat light near the front door.
As in hold it by the globe and whack the bad guy in the face type bat.

Anyways I had an $8 Nite Ize laying around...
A whopping 55 lumens now. But the spot is 10x better now. The incan spot had a hole in the beam no matter how I focused it. Nite Ize gives it a good spot with no hole and a lot more illumination. 
The xenon kit fits in the tail with the extra bulb sponge.


----------



## swampgator

I haven't counted all my Mags lately. Suffice to say there are more than a few. They get used routinely. 

In fact I still miss the Lowe's Black Friday sales of incan Mags for $10 and LED Mags for $15...


----------



## Minimoog

I'm having a spot of 'Mag trouble' and would value your thoughts. My main walking light has been a 2D Mag with 8AA holder fitted, LOP reflector, UCL lens glass, 6D White Star lamp. Well this weekend I fitted one of the new bi-pin bulbs - again 6D. Result - instaflash. The old White Star bulbs never did that.

Is there a small bi-pin bulb I could fit that would take a full 9-10V or are the White Star bulbs the best bet?


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

Timothybil said:


> Niteize and Terralux both make some reasonable LED dropins for Maglites, as well as the always superb Malkoff Devices ones. Relatively cheap way to turn that old incan Mag into a more modern one. When talking about the AA and AAA Maglites, I definitely prefer the older incan style over the newer and clunkier LED versions.



I've used terralux drop-ins, and they are not reliable, one started to come apart!. Now I ordered a Malkoff, and I trust it will work fine.


----------



## fivemega

Minimoog said:


> Is there a small bi-pin bulb I could fit that would take a full 9-10V or are the White Star bulbs the best bet?


*There are many 6 volt G4 bi-pin bulbs in market with 2000~5000 life time which will work with 8AA or 9.6 volt.
They are available in 5, 10 and 20 watts at low prices.*


----------



## bykfixer

The fraternal twins; now nite ize'd





The xenon parts are stuffed in the tail cap for halloween and such.


----------



## Minimoog

fivemega said:


> *There are many 6 volt G4 bi-pin bulbs in market with 2000~5000 life time which will work with 8AA or 9.6 volt.
> They are available in 5, 10 and 20 watts at low prices.*



Thank you for this. I searched 'G4' and found what looks to be a good 10 Watt lamp - now ordered (£2.50, including postage). I was searching for completely the wrong thing.


----------



## fivemega

Minimoog said:


> I searched 'G4' and found what looks to be a good 10 Watt lamp - now ordered (£2.50, including postage).


*I think £2.50 for each bulb is too high.
Try 6V G4 bulb on ebay. You may find lot of 20 bulbs for £18.00, 50 bulbs for £24.00 or....*


----------



## Minimoog

fivemega said:


> *I think £2.50 for each bulb is too high.
> Try 6V G4 bulb on ebay. You may find lot of 20 bulbs for £18.00, 50 bulbs for £24.00 or....*



The bulbs came today but sadly G4 does not fit. I tried to pinch the bulb wires in a little bit but the contact fractured. The holder is around 3mm between pins and the holes are fine too. A special fitment maybe, but not G4.


----------



## LeanBurn

There is always the option of the Dorcy drop-ins. 

My Mag 2D went from 19 to 30 lumens. While that in itself won't blow the doors off anything, it revives the old Mag 2D with battery life from 9-10 hours well past 100 hours. It would be even more with 3D's+


----------



## dvcochran

Hello
Trying to build my posts up but am interested in your query. I have kept a 3D-cell Mag in my truck for years. I agree batteries must be replaced on a schedule if, like me, your light is not used often. 
After a recent night time auto accident I was not involved in, I realized how dim my light was compared to a police officers LED light. Can my 3D Mag be upgraded to a LED or, what bulb is recommended to substantially improve the brightness and whiteness of the light? I do not really want to put a bulb for a lesser no. of batteries. Want to keep the reliability of at least some light instead of no light at all. 

Thanks,


----------



## LeanBurn

:welcome:
The search feature on this site is actually pretty good. Try key phrases like "Maglite 3D Drop-in". You will get a ton of hits as this topic has been discussed quite a bit.


----------



## bykfixer

dvcochran said:


> Hello
> Trying to build my posts up but am interested in your query. I have kept a 3D-cell Mag in my truck for years. I agree batteries must be replaced on a schedule if, like me, your light is not used often.
> After a recent night time auto accident I was not involved in, I realized how dim my light was compared to a police officers LED light. Can my 3D Mag be upgraded to a LED or, what bulb is recommended to substantially improve the brightness and whiteness of the light? I do not really want to put a bulb for a lesser no. of batteries. Want to keep the reliability of at least some light instead of no light at all.
> 
> Thanks,



Welcome to CPF

You can find a replacement bulb sized thingy at the check out counter area of local big box hardware stores. It's a mini LED module. 





It's made by Nite Ize and costs about $9.
If you have a xenon bulb you unscrew the bulb keeper, remove bulb, slide in the nite ize module and re-fasten the keeper.

If you have the original type bulb you just pull it out and put in the module. 

Will it be bright like those cop lights? No
There's are like 350+ lumens and made to be bad guy blinders.

But your beam _will_ be noticeably whiter n brighter and your batteries will last a whole lot longer.




^^ this is what I got when installing it




^^ in this dude.

Give it a try. If you don't like it the newer LED 2D's are readily available for about $35.
Don't buy the $22 TerraLUX version...it says it has a ton more lumens, but you won't see the difference.

Now we here at CPF think differently than most, so with that said I've gotta tell ya that a Malkoff Designs LED module will make your light _brighter_ than the cops light. If you ever decide to turbo charge your 3D look at malkoff designs website...but it's not cheap...


----------



## Greenbean

I carry a M*gCharger with a Malkoff Cree XM-L2 module in it for secondary duty use.
Cheap=no
Bright as crap and tough=yes

I do have other mags that have all been modded of sorts, nothing crazy but I always have a stocker to show and compare for friends and family and such.


----------



## bykfixer

I've been diggin' on a slightly overdriven krypton bulb'd 4C xenon lately and use it to walk around or see "what was that?" stuff then blasting it with a Malkoff'd 3D if I aint real sure it's a friendly, or like the other night see if it was a red or silver fox.





I'm contemplating a McClicky tail cap from FiveMega for the Malkoff'd one.
Also contemplating halogen bulbs for the 4C.


Added a solitaire to the pocket light rotation.




^^ microstream clip added.

The new oversized mini mag is available in the incan version...





Also available in 3 cell version


----------



## bykfixer

Minimoog said:


> I'm having a spot of 'Mag trouble' and would value your thoughts. My main walking light has been a 2D Mag with 8AA holder fitted, LOP reflector, UCL lens glass, 6D White Star lamp. Well this weekend I fitted one of the new bi-pin bulbs - again 6D. Result - instaflash. The old White Star bulbs never did that.
> 
> Is there a small bi-pin bulb I could fit that would take a full 9-10V or are the White Star bulbs the best bet?



Have you tried a TL3 bulb? It fits with an ever-so-slight pinch of the pins... I'm talking dang near fits without the pinch. 

I suppose if FiveMega didn't mention it, maybe it's because of insta-poof? 

I just bought one for an enroute 3 C cell host that I'm going to use a pair of 18650's in. Tried it with 2 LifePo 18500's in a 2 cell but it was under driven. But it does fit the stock Mag bi-pin holder.


----------



## Minimoog

bykfixer said:


> Have you tried a TL3 bulb? It fits with an ever-so-slight pinch of the pins... I'm talking dang near fits without the pinch.
> 
> I suppose if FiveMega didn't mention it, maybe it's because of insta-poof?
> 
> I just bought one for an enroute 3 C cell host that I'm going to use a pair of 18650's in. Tried it with 2 LifePo 18500's in a 2 cell but it was under driven. But it does fit the stock Mag bi-pin holder.



Thanks. We don't have the TL3 bulbs in the UK sadly - I just looked at them and they look good. I ended up taking the bi-pin holder out and using the Reflactalite 10 Watt bulb running on 6AA Eneloops. Seems bright enough, looks white with a good fat hotspot (bit like the SureFire M6 HOLA).


----------



## wensynch

I finally found something worth trying as a replacement in the 6D which was installed just last week: a XP-G2 LED. The Maglite had one of the first LED upgrades in it, but it still wasn't all that bright at 140 lum. The XP-G2 has 240 lum and oh boy did thus make a big difference especially compared to older gen LEDs. 

The XP-G2 has a super nice and strong warm, yellowish tint not unlike a piaa halogen that is incredibly strong (pretty darn good throw), a fairly small hot spot but still produced a lot of light outside the hotspot. It's also supposedly got like a billion, not really, but really long run time, which was really the purpose along with a sufficient intensity light.

I'm really impressed and would recommend as a good true upgrade for Mag, as the older LED just didn't have enough change or consider an upgrade, more a replacement. 

The XP-G2 may just be 240 lum, but it seems a whole lot brighter than my modern LED 250 lum lights, like a Olight s15 or Streamlight Protac. Probably cause it's just a bigger housing.



I once again enjoy using this baby again.


----------



## RoBeacon

My wife keeps one under the sink not sure why when I have 20-30 lights which she has permission to use.


----------



## vestureofblood

This works in a 6 D as well


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv

yellow said:


> which is wrong ...




Elaborate?


----------



## bykfixer

jcvjcvjcvjcv said:


> Elaborate?



He used to argue that a stump was never a tree. 
Aint seen that guy for a while now.


----------



## LeanBurn

Does anyone know the life expectancy of a typical Mag-lite bulb, xenon bi-pin or the older krypton?


----------



## bykfixer

LeanBurn said:


> Does anyone know the life expectancy of a typical Mag-lite bulb, xenon bi-pin or the older krypton?



Z battery has some charts and stuff but if you feed them regular alkaline batteries the numbers are conservative. 
Example: 2 cell bi-pin for mini mag is rated for x number of hours.. like 11 or something. My 1997 one still has the original bulb. 
Xenons outlast the kryptons though. 
I have a 4C with a 3C krypton that was supposed to poof in like 4 hours but it has (so far) outlasted 2 sets of batteries (about 15 hours so far).


----------



## Sambob

candleflana said:


> Anyone using Maglites anymore? I have a couple in the car for emergency purposes, but not sure of the draw rate on the batteries vs perhaps having a Lenslight or other higher-end flashlight on standby.



I have nine, 4 years ago I upgraded them to LED&rechargeable AA batteries, with the exception of the Mini Pro(top) and the ML25 which were all ready LED.
After 25 years I just got tired of leaked batteries and that black hole In the spot......I still loved my Maggies
SOOooooo.


----------



## Minimoog

Just thought I would add that a viable halogen upgrade for the AA MiniMag is the GH159 - bi-pin 2.5v, 0.5A bulb - gives a VERY crisp bright white beam with long runtime. I got mine from here: http://www.bikeco.co.uk/index.php?mod=productDetail&itemid=232

Not see this bulb spoken about here before.


----------



## LeanBurn

The number of Maglites available on retail shelves has taken another dramatic drop in my neck of the woods. Canadian Tire has dropped them completely, Lowes and Home Despot have a handful of offerings at _ridiculous_ high pricings. Walmart has zero but some online, Home Hardware has zero but some online. Anyone else in Canada noticing this?


----------



## vestureofblood

Lowes here dropped them about a year ago, as did home depot. Walmart still stocks them and a few of the smaller hardware stores like Ace. Thats about it.


----------



## arKmm

Amazon has them for cheap still I find.


----------



## LeanBurn

I did notice that Amazon does have the most plentiful line up of Mags. I am not really interested in getting more, just noticing the trend is more obvious. Mag appear as though they are switching up marketing tactics and going online more.

I was talking with an cop friend of mine who upon graduating was given a Minimag incan 2AA as standard issue. He said one by one each grad tossed theirs in the garbage bin in the room right after getting it. I admittedly was kind of sad to hear of the waste, but I totally understand why.


----------



## Monocrom

I'd have told him he could upgrade it to LED.


----------



## LeanBurn

I heard about it after the fact...nothing I could have done.


----------



## StorminMatt

LeanBurn said:


> I was talking with an cop friend of mine who upon graduating was given a Minimag incan 2AA as standard issue. He said one by one each grad tossed theirs in the garbage bin in the room right after getting it. I admittedly was kind of sad to hear of the waste, but I totally understand why.



I honestly can't see this happening. I'm not a law enforcement officer. But although I can certainly see an incandescent Minimag as wholly inadequate as a duty light, people tend to keep such things given to them on graduation (college or otherwise) for purely commemorative purposes. Either that, or they will give it away to a friend or relative.


----------



## bykfixer

StorminMatt said:


> I honestly can't see this happening. I'm not a law enforcement officer. But although I can certainly see an incandescent Minimag as wholly inadequate as a duty light, people tend to keep such things given to them on graduation (college or otherwise) for purely commemorative purposes. Either that, or they will give it away to a friend or relative.



This. 
I somehow doubt they were passed out as 'duty' lights but were the same as a 10¢ tie pin or that sort of thing. Probably some office dweller thought it was a 'nifty' idea.

My company gives out cheesy stuff for reaching milestones and I gotta tell ya, I don't take it personal at all. I fully understand that mouse clickers in my organization have no concept of reality otherwise their so-called improvements wouldn't make our lives even more difficult. So when they gave us $2 junky flashlights instead of pay raises I wasn't offended. The light actually sits on my desk near other chessy company swag and has actually been useful a time or two. 
I am an Inspector. They issued me a genuine piece of junk 3' tape measure one day.... The kind you can buy 5 for $1 at the dollar store. 
I stuck it in my pocket and thanked the nice lady (knowing my 35' Stanley gets the job done).

Hell, I'd be happy if they gave me something as nice as a mini mag in any flavor.


----------



## sterling1989

Is Maglite still making ican maglites? Or is what's out there just leftover stock. I hardly ever see them anymore. Especially the bulbs.

I'm pretty much all LED now except for my Minimag lights. Still haven't found an LED that can match the warm candle glow of a minimag in candle mode!

Thinking of buying a large bulk of those bi-pin bulbs so I have plenty.


----------



## xxo

LeanBurn said:


> I did notice that Amazon does have the most plentiful line up of Mags. I am not really interested in getting more, just noticing the trend is more obvious. Mag appear as though they are switching up marketing tactics and going online more.
> 
> I was talking with an cop friend of mine who upon graduating was given a Minimag incan 2AA as standard issue. He said one by one each grad tossed theirs in the garbage bin in the room right after getting it. I admittedly was kind of sad to hear of the waste, but I totally understand why.




Back in the day, before there were Surefires, the old incan Mini Mag was pretty popular with law enforcement for carry on their duty belts......not the greatest even back then, but there were not too many options short of a big C or D cell sized Mag or Streamlight which were heavy to carry on your belt (especially during day shifts) and it was not fun to have to chase down a suspect in a foot pursuit with a big 4D Mag flopping around on your belt!


The people who purchase Mini Mags for academe grads are probably just ordering the same thing that they have for decades and don't know about (or don't have the budget to pay for) something better.


----------



## bykfixer

sterling1989 said:


> Is Maglite still making ican maglites? Or is what's out there just leftover stock. I hardly ever see them anymore. Especially the bulbs.
> 
> I'm pretty much all LED now except for my Minimag lights. Still haven't found an LED that can match the warm candle glow of a minimag in candle mode!
> 
> Thinking of buying a large bulk of those bi-pin bulbs so I have plenty.



Some wal marts still have them for about 8 bux. They come with 2 extra bulbs and one in the tailcap. 
Home Depot sells bi-pins for C and D lights in a conversion kit but the mini mag bulbs are getting hard to find in stores. 

I luck'd up in May and found an eBay seller clearing out his old stock. Sourced a bunch of mini mag, Streamlight Keymate (yes they were incan once upon a time) pocket mate, Brinkmann 2aa and some called 'Sigma Lites". 
But at $8 a pop time you buy a few mini mags all those extra bulbs they come with will last a good long time.
My 90's mini mag still has the factory bulb and no darkening yet.


----------



## sterling1989

Just spoke to Maglite. The rep was very helpful. She explained that incandescent Mag-lites are no longer made. At all. All that is left in the wild is old stock. They do however, continue to manufacture incandescent bulbs for their entire line.

She informed me of a program Maglite is doing whereby you can "upgrade" a incandescent mag-lite for a replacement LED version. You send in your incan version and then pay for a discounted LED version. She is emailing me details and I will share when I receive the info.

Still, I was surprised and not surprised they have discontinued all incandescent versions.


----------



## Monocrom

In that case, I might just have to grab a couple of digital camo inca. 2AA Mini-mags at one place I know of. The patterning on the camo is unique on each light. Technically, each one is a one of a kind.


----------



## Dan FO

Monocrom said:


> In that case, I might just have to grab a couple of digital camo inca. 2AA Mini-mags at one place I know of. The patterning on the camo is unique on each light. Technically, each one is a one of a kind.



Let us know how they work out.


----------



## maglite mike

sterling1989 said:


> Just spoke to Maglite. The rep was very helpful. She explained that incandescent Mag-lites are no longer made. At all. All that is left in the wild is old stock. They do however, continue to manufacture incandescent bulbs for their entire line.
> 
> She informed me of a program Maglite is doing whereby you can "upgrade" a incandescent mag-lite for a replacement LED version. You send in your incan version and then pay for a discounted LED version. She is emailing me details and I will share when I receive the info.
> 
> Still, I was surprised and not surprised they have discontinued all incandescent versions.



What about the ml25 incan model. It just came out


----------



## sterling1989

I'm not sure what is up with that. I asked her a couple of times to clarify about them no longer making incandescent lights at all. She said they didn't make them at all anymore. Is that model just so they can use up remaining parts?


----------



## LeanBurn

Strange as the ML25IT and ML50IT show as new product on the Maglite website, so new they are already out of production I guess.


----------



## iamlucky13

I still have both a 2xAA mini-Maglite and a Solitaire. I probably also have a 2D buried in a box somewhere that may need modding at some point. I almost never use them, but hold on to them for sentimental sake, if nothing else. Before LED's hit the scene, they seemed so bright for their size. I like the reminder of how far flashlights have come.

While traveling a couple years ago, I took an arguably ill-advised impromptu hike into the local mountains for some sunset photography. The Solitaire in my overnight bag was the only light I had with me, so that's what I took. As I made my way down the rocky trail after sunset, I quickly realized my memory (of mostly indoor/glovebox use) of the utility of 2 lumens for outdoor use was exaggerated. Concerned the battery might be low, I actually walked most of the way by only the dim moon glow that made it through the clouds (which had also spoiled my photography hopes), to make sure I'd have the light if needed for any steep sections. The challenge and added sense of isolation was actually quite pleasant.

It will be fun a few years down the road to show the maglites to kids and wow them with what we old geezers thought was impressive in our day.


----------



## LeanBurn

In an incan salute, Maglite should offer the Solitaire with the latest highest CRI LED bulb available. 30-40L single mode twisty...Hey...I wonder how much it would cost to have it custom made?


----------



## Philosopher

is it possible to upgrade mag 3d to HID?


----------



## Tribull

I'm not sure about hid, but you can upgrade to led. Just google it and you'll find many options. The Malkoff drop in will be the best money can buy though.


----------



## fivemega

Philosopher said:


> is it possible to upgrade mag 3d to HID?


*If you can find Welch Allyn 10 watt ballast and Zenon bulb, then some machine work to fit above towerless switch powered by 3 18650 or 26650, you will be done.
I have some 3x16650 in 1.25D in few colors ready to use. If interested, PM me please for picture and price.*


----------



## iamlucky13

LeanBurn said:


> In an incan salute, Maglite should offer the Solitaire with the latest highest CRI LED bulb available. 30-40L single mode twisty...Hey...I wonder how much it would cost to have it custom made?



That would be great, for either the Solitaire or the Mini. I just got a headlamp with a ~3000K, 90 CRI XM-L2 in it. I'm sure a 5mm x 5mm LED is too big to pair with a Solitaire-sized reflector, but if Cree offers the same tint in a smaller die, it would be perfect. Maybe also use orange peel finish to help with the beam artifacts.

Advertise it as "No more cold, blue tints. Get the classic Maglite warmth with more power and longer battery life." I'd bet a lot of casual users who remember Maglites as the trustworthy go-to would naturally gravitate towards it.


----------



## Boko

I agree with iamlucky about the sense of adventure in walking by moonlight. I sometimes go out in the dark on the rocky cliff paths here in Guernsey with only a red Photon 2 for the bits not illuminated by the moon. Of course, I know the way and am not navigating across open country, but the feeling of being out in the dark is something you lose with big bright torches. Especially head torches.


----------



## Minimoog

Well said. This is one reason why I bought the HDS Twisty - it can be made to come on at a glow and has 4000K Hi-CRI. That, or a vintage incan lantern with its REALLY soft glow - the Ever Ready range from about 1905-1920 with stippled reflector has really earned its place in my kit.

When walking in very dark conditions, dark adapted eyes are in a way better than any light as you can use them to see well ahead. Also it feels more of an adventure I think.


----------



## Boko

Just so, Minimoog. It's ironic but the less light there is, the less you need. With dark adapted eyes a Maglite Solitaire or a Photon can give you that little bit extra for when the path is shaded by trees for instance. But when you're walking on a road with the car headlights and the "security" lights from the houses a very bright light is needed if you're to see where you're putting your feet.


----------



## sharpnails

I have the xenon mimi maglite, not an LED fan, the light is still too white for me, I would like to know if there are options so I can purchase a warmer incan for it. Does maglite still make the non xenon or some other company now? Is krypton warmer?


----------



## bykfixer

sharpnails said:


> I have the xenon mimi maglite, not an LED fan, the light is still too white for me, I would like to know if there are options so I can purchase a warmer incan for it. Does maglite still make the non xenon or some other company now? Is krypton warmer?



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ix-(Mini-Mag-LM2A001)-replacement-bipin-lamps
I have some of these enroute. They look like what you may be seeking. 
The guy still had 3 left.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

I have 1x2D 1x3D 2x3C and 1x6D, I only really use the 2D and 3D on a regular basis i have fitted an led drop-in.

I hate the feel of the switch on the 3C so i have never used them.

John.


----------



## mcm308

I was just given an old AAA mini mag. It needs a new reflector and bulb. Not sure if its worth it but it's a nice small light. Can anything be done with it?


----------



## yellow

I really hate the Solitares.
because I never had the model that gave a consistent output. When zoomed to a beam ... --> dim
(and most of my comrades in army, my brothter, ..., anyone was more lucky)

so my advice - if You want something directly comparable - is:
*Fenix E01 *
(if you still can get one: in natural hard anodize ... sometimes named "olive")

here in Europe, the whole light would be less, than Mag reflector + bulb + shipping


----------



## bykfixer

mcm308 said:


> I was just given an old AAA mini mag. It needs a new reflector and bulb. Not sure if its worth it but it's a nice small light. Can anything be done with it?



Check inside the tailcap spring as the spare bulb might be in there.

Also check your local wal mart to see if they have any new ones left. I see double A ones all the time. And the bulbs from that one will work in the triple A model. 

Now reflector? I'm drawing a blank there.


----------



## mcm308

Ahh, we have ignition! The bulb socket just needed some tweaking. You can see the reflector peeled. Otherwise it's mint. I forgot these have spare bulbs in the tail cap and it is in there!.


----------



## bykfixer

Heck yeah! Promo!!!



Maybe you could do a want to buy thread regarding the reflector. 
Often times leaked batteries cause folks here to toss their lights in the trash and would mail you the part(s) you need.

I had a double A with a broken switch (my fault) and a member sent me parts from 2 busted ones.


----------



## light-modder

mcm308 that looks to be a AAA, I doubt a AA reflector would fit but if someone could verify that it does I've got one I could dig out and send to you.


----------



## mcm308

light-modder said:


> mcm308 that looks to be a AAA, I doubt a AA reflector would fit but if someone could verify that it does I've got one I could dig out and send to you.


It is the AAA. The AA is a bigger reflector but thank you for offering!


----------



## light-modder

Ah, I was worried that was the case, no problem.


----------



## Offgridled

3 d cell Maglite with 2000 lumen adventure sport triple and 2 D cell 2×26650 4000 lumen dedomed xhp70 adventure sport. 



image uploading site


----------



## gurdygurds

Is the beam on the newer ml25it better than on the older design standard mags like a 2D, or are they pretty much the same??


----------



## gurdygurds

Gonna bump this question as I'm still trying to decide between these two lights. I have 2 C cell adapters and 2 D cell adapters and I'll be running Eneloops. Any feedback as to which you'd recommend between an incan 2D and the newer ML25IT 2c incan is much appreciated.


gurdygurds said:


> Is the beam on the newer ml25it better than on the older design standard mags like a 2D, or are they pretty much the same??


----------



## bykfixer

Mag ugly resides in both Mr. Gurds. 
At least the 25 can be set where you want your beam to stay and operated on/off via the tailcap. 

The ML25 is not comparable to the 2D in throw. But more like a minimag with 3x the throw. 

I put an acrylite lens on my ML25's and found the wee bit of frost was great at getting that perfect beam white wall hunters strive for. And in a side by side with an ultraclear glass the difference in throw was not noticable, yet the spot to spill was vastly improved as well. 




Left is the frosted lens. Right, ultraclear.
Both came from flashlight lens .com.

Last year in March I went on a Mag-a-thon binge I called March Magness where several Maglites were added to the collection. 
I added those acrylites to C, D and mini mags and found they are worth every penny of the $3 or $4 they cost. Especially in those old incan versions, but in LED versions the difference is amazing.

Note that the 3C ML25 has an 18hour runtime on alkalines. I ran mine for like 2-1/2 hours before my light meter saw a difference. I stopped the test at 4 hours due to boredom and the output was still above 75% in lux vs the start.

But in my 2C ML25 eneloops work great. I got like 1-1/2 hours from the regular kind before the light started to dim. With alkalines I got like 20 minutes of dimming to barely lit. With eneloops it went dark in like 4 minutes. 

Also note the 3C ML25 is about the size of a 'big boy' 2C with a much smaller business end.


----------



## Offgridled

Great info there Mr fixer thank you for posting this. I do get the boredom


----------



## gurdygurds

Nice. Thanks for the acrylite suggestions. I've been "budget" modding lately using sandpaper on plastic lenses to smooth out beams. I think a ML25IT is in my future. Kinda want the red but it's currently out of stock at amazon.


bykfixer said:


> Mag ugly resides in both Mr. Gurds.
> At least the 25 can be set where you want your beam to stay and operated on/off via the tailcap.
> 
> The ML25 is not comparable to the 2D in throw. But more like a minimag with 3x the throw.
> 
> I put an acrylite lens on my ML25's and found the wee bit of frost was great at getting that perfect beam white wall hunters strive for. And in a side by side with an ultraclear glass the difference in throw was not noticable, yet the spot to spill was vastly improved as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left is the frosted lens. Right, ultraclear.
> Both came from flashlight lens .com.
> 
> Last year in March I went on a Mag-a-thon binge I called March Magness where several Maglites were added to the collection.
> I added those acrylites to C, D and mini mags and found they are worth every penny of the $3 or $4 they cost. Especially in those old incan versions, but in LED versions the difference is amazing.
> 
> Note that the 3C ML25 has an 18hour runtime on alkalines. I ran mine for like 2-1/2 hours before my light meter saw a difference. I stopped the test at 4 hours due to boredom and the output was still above 75% in lux vs the start.
> 
> But in my 2C ML25 eneloops work great. I got like 1-1/2 hours from the regular kind before the light started to dim. With alkalines I got like 20 minutes of dimming to barely lit. With eneloops it went dark in like 4 minutes.
> 
> Also note the 3C ML25 is about the size of a 'big boy' 2C with a much smaller business end.


----------



## bykfixer

Zbattery shows 8 red ones in stock. $16. Only 4 blues ones left...make that 3 blue ones. lol

You can put in a 3/4" plastic pipe cut to length, using solar light 18500's and a Mag 4 Cell bi-pin and get like 150 lumens from it without melting the reflector or lens. 




The 3 cell uses 1 amp 18650's and a TL3 bulb
5 Cell and 6 Cell Mag Stars work too. The 5 cell burns brighter than the TL3 but I didn't want to melt the reflector and the beam from the TL3 was warmer and nicer. 




The pipe I used. 
A 3' stick of gas pipe at Home Depot was 99¢……




The LED version output




The bykfixer'd incan beam.

They arrived in like 2 days... maybe 3 USPS priority.

Here's a thread about the ML25IT from last spring.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...9-New-Mag-C-cell-incandescent-twisties-ML25IT

One got his to use a Stinger reflector, glass lens and high output batteries. I forget what bulb he used... 6 cell?


----------



## gurdygurds

Ml25it ordered from zbattery sir. Thanks
For the heads up. Now where best to buy an acrylite lens??


bykfixer said:


> Zbattery shows 8 red ones in stock. $16. Only 4 blues ones left...make that 3 blue ones. lol
> 
> You can put in a 3/4" plastic pipe cut to length, using solar light 18500's and a Mag 4 Cell bi-pin and get like 150 lumens from it without melting the reflector or lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 cell uses 1 amp 18650's and a TL3 bulb
> 5 Cell and 6 Cell Mag Stars work too. The 5 cell burns brighter than the TL3 but I didn't want to melt the reflector and the beam from the TL3 was warmer and nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipe I used.
> A 3' stick of gas pipe at Home Depot was 99¢……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LED version output
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bykfixer'd incan beam.
> 
> They arrived in like 2 days... maybe 3 USPS priority.
> 
> Here's a thread about the ML25IT from last spring.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...9-New-Mag-C-cell-incandescent-twisties-ML25IT
> 
> One got his to use a Stinger reflector, glass lens and high output batteries. I forget what bulb he used... 6 cell?


----------



## bykfixer

Flashlightlens.com.

He is a Gene Malkoff good guy. The only thing you may not like is S&H is the same cost as one lens. What I did was bought a couple of acrylites and a couple of hard coat polycarbs or something my first order. Made S&H not seem so painful and was still only like $20 total.

Click on categories/maglite applications.

Another neat little trick with these Mr. Gurds is the Streamlight Stinger rubber anti-roll add on.


----------



## Offgridled

I'm really liking those stinger anti-roll add on's. Hitting the Web now.


----------



## wimmer21

Nice lights OG... you too bykfixer. I didn't even realize Maglites were incans... learn something everyday. I probably shouldn't have told that. :duh2:


----------



## bykfixer

Offgridled said:


> I'm really liking those stinger anti-roll add on's. Hitting the Web now.


They become a ML25 only thing as you have to stretch them slightly to fit, so that causes them to be too big for a Stinger later... just an FYI. 



wimmer21 said:


> Nice lights OG... you too bykfixer. I didn't even realize Maglites were incans... learn something everyday. I probably shouldn't have told that. :duh2:


These are the incan versions of a model they came out with last March (016). I wondered why they came out with 30 lumen incan versions to start with in this less than 350 lumens might as well be a candle days.. but I'm glad they did.


----------



## bykfixer

Lowest S/N to date.
Zbattery has these for $16.

I was curious how many "IT" versions were made and today I found out at least 11014 were.



This one will be hotwired for 3x123's using a TL3 bulb. 
I figure going the full 9+ volts will probably melt the reflector so Ima oversize the bulb hole a wee bit first. It's about 7mm now. I'll start out at 9 to leave some of the ring the IT reflector uses to activate the switch. Maybe 10 if possible.




Looks like they started shipping in 015 with these.


----------



## Offgridled

That's a great deal Mr biker kyfishguy is making me a 2×26650 shaved xhp70 with a rebel reflector. I also grabbed a mini with triple conversion from him.. This guy does amazing work. Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## bykfixer

I've been trying to see just how much these incan maxi-mini mags can handle before melting is an issue using stock parts in the business end. Nobody is doing aftermarket stuff for these.
I found a metal reflector at kaidomain whose measurements look promising though.


----------



## Need a Light?

I got a 3c ML25it recently, S/N 6250, date on package 10/15, instructions dated 5/15.

Lovely little light. Running alkalines with maybe an hour of use with a 2 cell bulb (previously running on a c-cell liion, surprised it didn't poof, and that's what gave me the confidence to try it with 3 cells. 

Love how much throw it has, it's very rare for a mag to focus so well for me, lots of off center filaments in pr-base bulbs. 

Overall, I think mag hit it out of the park for an incandescent light in an LED world.


----------



## bykfixer

Need a Light? said:


> Overall, I think mag hit it out of the park for an incandescent light in an LED world.



I think so as well. I kept an alluminum colored one stock because of nostalgia if nothing else but yeah it's a wonderful 30 lumens. Especially in actual (non city) real darkness.


----------



## vicv

I don't imagine you'd melt the reflector with a mag 5 or 6 cell bulb in. 5 and 6 cell mags also have a plastic reflector. Do they melt? The length of light shouldn't matter. I don't have an IT mag but a 2d with 2x26650s and a 5 cell bulb is one of my favorites and it's just fine


----------



## bykfixer

One guy cooked his reflector in like 1 minute using some high output 26mm cells of some sort. I forget the brand etc but he ended up using a Streamlight reflector of some sort... again I forget the specifics.

The ones I soop'd up were 30 lumens from the factory and I'd speculate 150 or so lumens are what they put out using the cell/bulb combo I chose. The reflectors have a slight melt taking place near the bulb after a couple of hours at 30 minutes or so each use. 
I figure 3x123's will be adding even more heat to the reflector.


----------



## vicv

Well 3x cr123 cells will be less heat and output than 2x li ions. 30 to 150 lumens is a 400% increase. That's some impressive overdrive. I'd think the bulb would poof. I've also melted a reflector with bright g4 bulb but never with a mag bulb. The stock reflectors are made for stock bulbs and matching lithium cell voltages to appropriate mag bulb isn't much overdrive


----------



## bykfixer

The 2 cell bulb does poof.
The 4 cell or TL3 driven by 1amp cells are fine. 



Stock 30 lumens




With the battery/bulb combo




Versus the 177 lumen LED version
Pretty similar which is why I speculate 150 or so lumens.

Not a big deal to me how many lumens or runtimes etc. It was an experiment I tried when these first came out thinking it may generate some interest with the old school crowd.
The 3x 123 is going to be the next step in an attempt to get the TL3 bulb up to it's designed output in a maxi mini mag sized (40mm) set up. 
Right now I'm throwing just over 7 volts to that one. 




The 2x18500 LifePo's and 4 cell bulb




The 2x 1amp 18650's with a TL3 bulb.

Based on that previous experience heat will likely be an issue regarding the reflector so knowing that coupled with knowing the hole can only be so big in order for the pressures against or away from its switch to remain... 

It's an excersize in fun with a Maglite. No more, no less.


----------



## vestureofblood

I just did a review of some bulbs you guys might find interesting.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ED-Upgrades-for-Maglite&p=5037926#post5037926


----------



## vicv

Blasphemy! Those aren't bulbs!


----------



## KiwiMark

I'm gonna power up my 6D with 6 x 32650 LiFePO4 5,000mAh cells and power an Osram 64458 bulb (90W @ 12V but closer to 200W at the voltage I'll be feeding it). I figure a light that size ought to be putting out some decent lumens (and a fair bit of heat). The run time might only be half an hour or so, but I've always got LEDs for long run times.


----------



## Need a Light?

bykfixer said:


> I think so as well. I kept an alluminum colored one stock because of nostalgia if nothing else but yeah it's a wonderful 30 lumens. Especially in actual (non city) real darkness.



Golly bykfixer, I've read a ton of your posts but you responding to me feels like an honor!

I still want a plain aluminum mag, but can't for the life of me figure out which one I want. I'm all black except a few minimags, and a pewter led solitaire.


----------



## Offgridled

Need a Light? said:


> Golly bykfixer, I've read a ton of your posts but you responding to me feels like an honor!
> 
> I still want a plain aluminum mag, but can't for the life of me figure out which one I want. I'm all black except a few minimags, and a pewter led solitaire.


Mr fixer is a very kind knowledgeable soul for sure.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777

Offgridled said:


> Mr fixer is a very kind knowledgeable soul for sure.





signed!!!!


----------



## bykfixer

Need a Light? said:


> Golly bykfixer, I've read a ton of your posts but you responding to me feels like an honor!
> 
> I still want a plain aluminum mag, but can't for the life of me figure out which one I want. I'm all black except a few minimags, and a pewter led solitaire.





Offgridled said:


> Mr fixer is a very kind knowledgeable soul for sure.





Mercyfulfate1777 said:


> signed!!!!



(Popeye voice) Garsh!! 

People at my work think Ima a weirdo, and the wife n I only speak in months without the letter R, so you guys get to hear me yap, yap, yapping about flashlights. 

Nah seriously I just try to pay it forward all the stuff I learn here in plain speak that even my dog understands...



Which results in her flopping over, eyes all glazed over like 8 day old road kill. 

Thanks for the compliments. The honor is mine. 

Your voice counts as much as anyone elses here need-a- light. 
Silver Solitaires make great 2am nature call bedside table lights and the polished alluminum is easy to find in tinyest amount of light. Ironicaly my bedside table Solitaire is black. lol


----------



## Str8stroke

I got bored at Home Depot today. Wife was picking up garden stuff, I accidentally ended up in the flashlight Christmas Clearance sector.  I scored the Maglite Combo pack ML25LT 2C & 3C for $20. If y'all are interested in getting some, check your local HD. Fun lights.


----------



## Offgridled

Str8stroke said:


> I got bored at Home Depot today. Wife was picking up garden stuff, I accidentally ended up in the flashlight Christmas Clearance sector.  I scored the Maglite Combo pack ML25LT 2C & 3C for $20. If y'all are interested in getting some, check your local HD. Fun lights.


Done


----------



## maglite mike

Offgridled said:


> Done


 just bought 3 combo sets. Comes out to $10 per maglite. I'll keep one set and give the rest away.


----------



## wjv

yellow said:


> .
> dunno what everyone is doing with their "car lights" that they need to be that ugly big and heavy.
> for me a "car light" is 1*CR123, like 4sevens Atom and such
> (because that light usually sees no use at all - over many years)
> :thinking:



Three weeks ago the wife and I came upon a two car accident that literally happened 90 seconds of so before we got there. It was late at night on a road where the speed limit is 45, but most people are doing 55. One whole lane was blocked off. So I spent the next 15 minutes directing traffic until the police arrived.

Al I had was my Olight S1 baton. A nice light, but very floody. something with more throw would have been far more effective. The next week I bought a ML25LT Maglite. 3x'C' cell, low end Mag, but it has a solid couple hundred meters of throw.


----------



## harro

My first ever post in ' Incans ' , and as i only own 1 incan, that probably explains it. Does anyone know how to date a Maglite by the S/N? I have a 5D Mag in the standard glossy black. I remember buying it i think in the late 80's or early 90's, but i'm certainly not sure on that. It has a glass lense and 140 lumen dropin conversion that retains the focus, and i still have the original Krypton bulb and plastic lens somewhere. The s/n stamping is pretty average but is readable, 5D001448300.
Any help would be greatly appreciated,
Cheers,
Mike.


----------



## bykfixer

You have the 1 million, 448 thousand, 300th 5D made. 

I realize that sounds like a wise crack, but it's not. They started at or near zero and went chronologically. I have S/N 000000071 ML25 IT and 000004133 of a 3D VareBeam. I don't say that to brag, but to show they start somewhere around zero.

They made a whole, whole bunch of flashlights in the 80's and 90's. Knowing which year the 5D was introduced would help, then knowing total ever produced could lead to an educated guess of its particular year made.


----------



## irongate

harro said:


> My first ever post in ' Incans ' , and as i only own 1 incan, that probably explains it. Does anyone know how to date a Maglite by the S/N? I have a 5D Mag in the standard glossy black. I remember buying it i think in the late 80's or early 90's, but i'm certainly not sure on that. It has a glass lense and 140 lumen dropin conversion that retains the focus, and i still have the original Krypton bulb and plastic lens somewhere. The s/n stamping is pretty average but is readable, 5D001448300.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated,
> Cheers,
> Mike.



Send a email to the link below with your number and he will tell you what year it was made.

[email protected]


----------



## bykfixer

Do tell IG. Is this a Mag guru? Perhaps a stamper at Maglite? 

Details man, we crave details....


----------



## LiftdT4R

On Mag's website you can also use their contact form and they'll get back to you within a couple business days:

http://maglite.com/contact-form/

You have a newer style incan because it starts with a D whereas the old ones just start with a 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 or 7 to specify the number of cells but not type. I believe they changed over in the early 90s. I want to say 93 or 94 but I don't know the exact date. Mag will for the most part even tell you what day the light was made on.


----------



## LiftdT4R

bykfixer said:


> You have the 1 million, 448 thousand, 300th 5D made.
> 
> I realize that sounds like a wise crack, but it's not. They started at or near zero and went chronologically. I have S/N 000000071 ML25 IT and 000004133 of a 3D VareBeam. I don't say that to brag, but to show they start somewhere around zero.
> 
> They made a whole, whole bunch of flashlights in the 80's and 90's. Knowing which year the 5D was introduced would help, then knowing total ever produced could lead to an educated guess of its particular year made.



That is awesome and I am super jealous!!  The lowest Vari-beam I've seen is a 12,000 serial and I always figured that would be towards the later end of the production range because they weren't very popular and there weren't that many produced. Do you know a lot about the Vari-Beams? I picked up one recently, a 3D, 12,000 range serial and the knurling is very odd on it. I'm trying to find out what's up with it.


----------



## bykfixer

Don't know much about Maglites in general except what I've read here.

It seems the VareBeam was a line created to drum up sales from a blue collar market during the early years. The Maglite was a black cop light. And it seems the blue color and silver bezel were chosen for easy spotting at a distance inside crowded and dimly light garages of the auto mechanic shop at the time. Mine came from such a shop in California. It is severely sunfaded on one side from sitting in the office window. And it has issues from being disassembled with vice grips to remove stuck batteries that left a nasty coating on the inside. It's a someday project to bring it back to life in a stock platform. With all the ugly at least it does not bare the scars of being used as a hammer. lol.
It's 2133 not 4133... 

Why they chose vertical lines instead of the diamond pattern for grip is beyond me. But when eBay shopping it does make it easy to spot the fakes. 

Back in the old days the serial number began with the number of cells it seems. At least that was the case with the VareBeam. Mine does not have a panther on the bezel, nor does my solitaire sized Marquis.

Nowadays they have a letter to indicate cell size. 

You can compare the 'panther' on Mags and you'll note on the older ones it is a bit squashed looking compared to the modern ones. I have some late 80's mini mags with the squashed panther. But the have the R, not TM for what that is worth.


----------



## Need a Light?

Yeah, the pre-letter serials started with cell number. I have a couple dozen mags, and it holds true for the old ones. Though I dunno about the S/N on my magcharger-charger 

I have such a soft spot for mags, maybe because I was born in CA and Ontario was the last place I lived as a kid before moving to VT?


----------



## harro

Tks for the info, guys Good stuff.
I had no idea how their numbering system worked. The 5D was pretty self explanatory, but i didnt know if the numerals was simply that, ie, the 1,448,300th 5D off the line, or whether they denoted something else.


----------



## Offgridled

Need a Light? said:


> Yeah, the pre-letter serials started with cell number. I have a couple dozen mags, and it holds true for the old ones. Though I dunno about the S/N on my magcharger-charger[emoji14]
> I have such a soft spot for mags, maybe because I was born in CA and Ontario was the last place I lived as a kid before moving to VT?


Yep I agree with living in CA we all grew up with mags. Now I have plenty moded ones . A true flashaholic has surefires and mags


----------



## tab665

Offgridled said:


> Yep I agree with living in CA we all grew up with mags. Now I have plenty moded ones . A true flashaholic has *STOCK *surefires and mags



fixed it for you


----------



## LiftdT4R

bykfixer said:


> Don't know much about Maglites in general except what I've read here.
> 
> It seems the VareBeam was a line created to drum up sales from a blue collar market during the early years. The Maglite was a black cop light. And it seems the blue color and silver bezel were chosen for easy spotting at a distance inside crowded and dimly light garages of the auto mechanic shop at the time. Mine came from such a shop in California. It is severely sunfaded on one side from sitting in the office window. And it has issues from being disassembled with vice grips to remove stuck batteries that left a nasty coating on the inside. It's a someday project to bring it back to life in a stock platform. With all the ugly at least it does not bare the scars of being used as a hammer. lol.
> It's 2133 not 4133...
> 
> Why they chose vertical lines instead of the diamond pattern for grip is beyond me. But when eBay shopping it does make it easy to spot the fakes.
> 
> Back in the old days the serial number began with the number of cells it seems. At least that was the case with the VareBeam. Mine does not have a panther on the bezel, nor does my solitaire sized Marquis.
> 
> Nowadays they have a letter to indicate cell size.
> 
> You can compare the 'panther' on Mags and you'll note on the older ones it is a bit squashed looking compared to the modern ones. I have some late 80's mini mags with the squashed panther. But the have the R, not TM for what that is worth.



So I've noticed that at some point in the serial though the knurling must have changed because I have later serials that have the diamond pattern knurling. I've also never seen a C Cell with the Solitaire (vertical) style knurling.

If you don't mind me asking, where the heck dd you find a Marquis at? I've been on the hunt for one for a while but I doubt I'll ever come across one.


----------



## Need a Light?

tab665 said:


> fixed it for you



Speaking of stock mags, I used my 2D with nicd and a 2v1.2a bulb last night, plenty of light to try and see the screaming fisher cats with! 

Nice white beam that would go an easy 50-75 yards. 

NiCD and d cell incan mags are some of my favorite "outdated" tech


----------



## Offgridled

tab665 said:


> fixed it for you


That funny.


----------



## bykfixer

I acquired the Marquis from a fellow in London LiftdT4. 

He said he had visited California and found a little 1aaa flashlight made by Maglite in a department store. Not knowing it would be so special he used it often. 
Best part was he was only asking $14.99 for it (plus shipping). So $40 and 3 weeks later it was at my home. 

To me the story of some of the oldies is the charm. I have bought plenty where the seller said "estate sale" or "found in an attic"... but the ones that come from the original owner, or knew the original owner and had stories to tell...
Those are my favorites.


----------



## torchsarecool

LiftdT4R said:


> On Mag's website you can also use their contact form and they'll get back to you within a couple business days:
> 
> http://maglite.com/contact-form/
> 
> You have a newer style incan because it starts with a D whereas the old ones just start with a 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 or 7 to specify the number of cells but not type. I believe they changed over in the early 90s. I want to say 93 or 94 but I don't know the exact date. Mag will for the most part even tell you what day the light was made on.



Id seen information on here suggesting that the preceding letters just started to be added to serial numbers as late as 2001. I might email maglite and see if they would shed some light on the subject.


----------



## HwyChef

I'll throw a few pics in for the "vintage" and "stock" Maglite fans! It's a ca. 1980s bought in Los Angeles when I was just a young lad. This is what I came home with after I learned how to drive and left the house unsupervised! Also, If you see my first post in "new members" I have to admit I made a mistake; I do not have a 9D cell, it's only 7D cell. My 7yo helper added a couple of batteries when she opened it up. I didn't realize it until I put it all back together and had 2 extra cells! My bad, and now i'll fall on the preverbal sword (or Maglite as it were)!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/48X4B3


----------



## Need a Light?

HwyChef said:


> I'll throw a few pics in for the "vintage" and "stock" Maglite fans! It's a ca. 1980s bought in Los Angeles when I was just a young lad. This is what I came home with after I learned how to drive and left the house unsupervised! Also, If you see my first post in "new members" I have to admit I made a mistake; I do not have a 9D cell, it's only 7D cell. My 7yo helper added a couple of batteries when she opened it up. I didn't realize it until I put it all back together and had 2 extra cells! My bad, and now i'll fall on the preverbal sword (or Maglite as it were)!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/48X4B3



Wowzers, that's one pretty 7D, thanks for posting. Interesting bulb, is it flat on top?


----------



## LiftdT4R

HwyChef said:


> I'll throw a few pics in for the "vintage" and "stock" Maglite fans! It's a ca. 1980s bought in Los Angeles when I was just a young lad. This is what I came home with after I learned how to drive and left the house unsupervised! Also, If you see my first post in "new members" I have to admit I made a mistake; I do not have a 9D cell, it's only 7D cell. My 7yo helper added a couple of batteries when she opened it up. I didn't realize it until I put it all back together and had 2 extra cells! My bad, and now i'll fall on the preverbal sword (or Maglite as it were)!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/48X4B3



Wow, that is one awesome light and in great shape too!! A 7D is my grail light, they are next to impossible to come by but I'm hoping to add one to my collection eventually.


----------



## Offgridled

LiftdT4R said:


> Wow, that is one awesome light and in great shape too!! A 7D is my grail light, they are next to impossible to come by but I'm hoping to add one to my collection eventually.


+1 very cool light indeed. I hope your able to find one


----------



## HwyChef

Need a light?, as to the bulb. If I am not wrong, I believe they were called "Krypton" bulbs and they came specifically made for 2, 4 or 6 D cells. Back then, I recall ordering a 6D Mag and got it in the mail. The day after I got the 6, another box arrived with a 7D! I waited a week, and there it came, a letter saying "We made a mistake and sent you two 6D." I quickly sent back the 6D and kept the 7D. So I don't know how many exist. I have yet to come across anyone who had an actual 7D. Reading through the threads, I saw that 10D might exist. What a unicorn that would be!


----------



## Need a Light?

HwyChef said:


> Need a light?, as to the bulb. If I am not wrong, I believe they were called "Krypton" bulbs and they came specifically made for 2, 4 or 6 D cells. Back then, I recall ordering a 6D Mag and got it in the mail. The day after I got the 6, another box arrived with a 7D! I waited a week, and there it came, a letter saying "We made a mistake and sent you two 6D." I quickly sent back the 6D and kept the 7D. So I don't know how many exist. I have yet to come across anyone who had an actual 7D. Reading through the threads, I saw that 10D might exist. What a unicorn that would be!



Wow, neat! Great story too, thanks! Amazing they not only sent two but also a 7. Maybe it was marketing trying to see which people wanted to keep haha  but yeah, I only became of the 7d after a while of serious lurking on these forums.


----------



## bykfixer

Mag bulbs usually had xxxx star in the name. WhiteStar, MagStar etc. Some copy cats were 'Nex-Star'. 

Last year I went on a bulb buying extravaganza and found all kinds of uber rare bulbs from the 70's and 80's. The pictured one was from an eBay listing where the guy was clearing out old stock prior to moving his hardware store across town. 
I started out a search for a bulb for my incan Keymate. Yes Streamlight did a Keymate incan briefly. This guy had a listing there. I bought all 12 twin packs from him. 

I clicked his "other items" and saw he had a shload of Sigma 1aaa, rare old Pelican modules, Brinkmann out the yazoo and 7D Mag bulbs. A couple of emails later and he sold me Streamlight Pocket Mate bulbs along with a bunch of other really rare light bulbs. I bought every light bulb he had and a few Pelican Sabre Lights. Strangely that was the only flashlight he had for sale.


----------



## Need a Light?

bykfixer said:


> Mag bulbs usually had xxxx star in the name. WhiteStar, MagStar etc. Some copy cats were 'Nex-Star'.
> 
> Last year I went on a bulb buying extravaganza and found all kinds of uber rare bulbs from the 70's and 80's. The pictured one was from an eBay listing where the guy was clearing out old stock prior to moving his hardware store across town.
> I started out a search for a bulb for my incan Keymate. Yes Streamlight did a Keymate incan briefly. This guy had a listing there. I bought all 12 twin packs from him.
> 
> I clicked his "other items" and saw he had a shload of Sigma 1aaa, rare old Pelican modules, Brinkmann out the yazoo and 7D Mag bulbs. A couple of emails later and he sold me Streamlight Pocket Mate bulbs along with a bunch of other really rare light bulbs. I bought every light bulb he had and a few Pelican Sabre Lights. Strangely that was the only flashlight he had for sale.



Mr. Fixer, as always, you bring much to quench my thirst for all knowledge incandescent. Much appreciated. 

Speaking of pelican, I bought a new 2340 for $8 today and while it's basically a clicky plastic explosion proof pelican, for about the same price as a minimag, I'm very pleased. 

Also, my dad the welder uses a saber lite for his weld inspections lol. It's the perfect range of brightness/focus along with good color for the spec'd candela requirement.


----------



## HwyChef

So after bykfixer dug up his bulbs, I got bulb envy. Told the wife "I'll be in the garage for a bit!" And like an old troll I went digging through a few drawers that haven't seen light in a while. Knowing one has something is different than knowing where to find it! But, we had success. I found the Krypton bulbs. They are concave on top, almost like a little recessed hole. All my bulbs came in a silver and white package with red stripe down the side. If you look closely, you can see a "D" in the corner. With the bulbs I found the original leather belt loop with hard plastic ring. This is vintage stuff folks. Enjoy the pics:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/uLm1q3


----------



## Offgridled

Great stuff chef


----------



## Need a Light?

Those bulbs with the round top look like magnum star I xenon?


----------



## HwyChef

There are some marking on the body, but I'll need a magnifier to read that. I'll try taking a macro-close-up shot and then enlarge the image. Maybe we can read it, or someone might recognize it.


----------



## lumen aeternum

Interesting that they supplied spacer shim washers to center the beam (but not for use in their own flashlights, since the head twists). Might be useful to micrometer the thickness.


----------



## dennck

model number LMSA401 is the old Magnum star xenon. 
Those 3 bulbs in the clear plastic boxes seems to be of different rating. I can read a PR18 (the middle one) which is a supposed to be the bulb for 6-cell flashlight I believe.


----------



## bykfixer

I have a PR18 going in a 7 cell Dog Supply House light and it looks great. It is using Rayovac alkalines. Don't know about lifespan as I use it for kix n giggles a few minutes at a time. I will say this, the Mag 6 cell only lasted a few seconds.

I guess what I'm saying is that in a pinch a 7D Mag can run off a PR18.


----------



## HwyChef

I checked the stamping on my bulbs, and I came up with the following: Philips Hong Kong PR18 1L5. I looked these up and found the following site: 
http://www.topbulb.com/pr18-bulb-0-55-amp-7-2-volt-3-96-watts-b3-5-sx6s-base. The bulb is rated for 3 hours for a 6 cell D. I also found the PR20: 
http://www.topbulb.com/pr20-bulb-0-5-amp-8-63-volt-4-32-watts-b3-5-sx6s-base?q=pr20
The PR20 is rated for a 7 cell D, but they don't list a life span. My guess is they don't last long. All are about $1 a piece. I don't have a micrometer, so I can't measure the thickness of the shims Lumen Aeternum, but I could send you one in an envelope if you really gotta-know!


----------

